# Boredom Brings Change



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I got bored the other day so I ordered a rifle length modular rail system for my AR I built a few years back. Changed to a micro gas block as the longer tube covers the gas vent on the carbine length barrel. The quad rail is a slim line with plenty of vent area and lots of places to mount rails. I didn't wan't a full quad rail, just a place to be able to mount my Kill Light and with the extra length, rest the rifle on my shooting sticks farther away from the receiver. I like the way it turned out and just might do the same on my 6.8 SPC.

:hunter:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like boredom is a "good" thing. Very nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good bar-d !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed bar-d.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it looks great bar-d !!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That dresses her up bar-d. That pic reminds me I need to order a lower grip like the one that's on your shooter.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice upgrade

that looks to be the same forward handgaurd as i have on my new colt le6900

but i like the looks of your upgrade much much better

might haver to consider doing that to mine


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I like


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nice...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice.......................now give me back my gun. lol


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks so much better now, good results from boredom. I put a Samson evolution rail on mine & love the extra length & modular system over the quad rail that is mostly unnecessary.


----------

